# Edging Around Sprinklers



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I have an in-ground irrigation system with pop up sprinklers. I've had this new hybrid Bermuda grass for about 3+ months and it's starting to grow over where the sprinklers are. So far, I've just kind of pulled the overgrown grass by hand which I notice is leaving an unattractive hole. Is there a proper way to do this with either a string trimmer or just lawn shears? Am I supposed to dig out a circle around them or is it common practice to let the grass grow really close to them? I don't have a picture on me at the moment but I can take one when I get home to show you what mine look like.

I looked closely at some of the beautiful lawn pictures on here and either no one has pop-up sprinklers or you just mow over them because they didn't show up in the pictures that I could see. For those of you with irrigation systems, what do you do for edging around your sprinklers?

Edit: I can't type properly....


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I just let the bermuda grow over them. I have a hard time finding them when the system isn't running. When the zone starts the system pressure is more than enough to make them pop up.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Most of my sprinkler heads are recessed a bit or even with the soil. I've got a few I need to dig up and lower a bit but haven't got around to yet but yeah i just now over them.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I have fescue in my front yard (that's a whole different story full of regret) and the height of the grass has caused problems with the sprinklers. I guess I was thinking that the Bermuda would have similar issues. I love Bermuda. I'll just leave it and continue to mow. Thanks! Now if I could do it all over again with the front yard....


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

They used to make a green plastic escutcheon for around sprinkler heads. Very neat and clean effect. Haven't seen them around in years.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

SwardmanGuy said:


> Hi, may I have a question. Does anybody here use these tools? (or would need it?)
> Soil probe
> Fork aerator
> Sprinkler Head Trimmer ???
> ...


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I saw that tool when I searched the forum for my question. I guess that's kind of what I was looking for but honestly, if it doesn't need it, I'd much rather just mow over it. That seems like the simplest solution.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I let the grass grow over the sprinkler heads.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

No wonder I couldn't see them! That looks great and is what I will aim for.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I saw that tool when I searched the forum for my question. I guess that's kind of what I was looking for but honestly, if it doesn't need it, I'd much rather just mow over it. That seems like the simplest solution.


It might be a pain to get them delivered too. :lol:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I hope to never be able to see pop up heads in a lawn. Because those heads I can see are probably the heads my Greensmower and Landscape blade find. If your irrigation system is operating at the optimum pressure, it will pop through the sod.


----------

